# DIYMA 12 sub clearance recipients



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ok so i want this thread to be a massive review section about the diyma 12 sub that npdang sold recently to a lot of people on here. i got two myself and will post pics of the box and install im making. so everyone should post pics of their boxes and installs on here. try to keep it to one post and not scattered in several posts, just like one finished install and some pics to show it. even if you have these and didnt get them from npdang go ahead and post anyways but it must be the diyma 12 sub  hope this gets somewhat big! 

*let errr rip!*


----------



## fujio001 (Jul 15, 2006)

Here is mine inverted!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

WOW that is one sexy sub. Inverted is the way to mount these LOL


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine are mounted in the cardboard boxes from UPS....lol


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's mine....


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Mmmmm, inverted is the way to go! But that Zapco trunk has me drooling too!


Here is a shot of mine.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Mine are mounted in the cardboard boxes from UPS....lol


i second that...still workin on the box


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

ItalynStylion....nicely done.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Mmmmm, inverted is the way to go! But that Zapco trunk has me drooling too!
> 
> 
> Here is a shot of mine.


Great work as always Steven! You always seem to do beautiful work on cabinets meng.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Dec 29, 2008)

Mine went inside a 2005 F150 center console:
Outside of the truck:









Outside of the truck sub in:









Inside truck sub in:









With rear air delete in:


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

I know a little off topic but, When these were for sale someone inquired about a grill for these, Here is sellers ebay ID: brightstarcaraudio I got one and it fits perfect except mine has only 4 pre-drilled holes not 8 as in picture, but the grill is nice and sturdy with a concave grill


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Great work as always Steven! You always seem to do beautiful work on cabinets meng.


Thanks man. I'm actually planning on making a couple of these and selling them. I'll be using a different amp though since the LT550 is discontinued. I'll probably throw the Dayton or Bash 500watt plate amp on it. It's a GREAT sub for home audio use.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I made a ring for mine to start a fiberglass enclosure, but before going through the rest of the work I figured I'd build a quick 1 cube enclosure to see how I like the sub first.




























I just now got it screwed in, so I haven't hooked it up yet. 
I'm currently running two RE SE12D4s ported to 34hz, off 1600 watts at 1 ohm. The DIYMA will be getting 550 watts since it's 4 ohm. 

I'm looking forward to the comparison, my bass has been turned down to almost minimum lately and Ive been driving a 93 pound enclosure around for pretty much no reason.


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I will be done in about a month or so. But here is a 3d layout of what my plans are. I will start the box this weekend. Hopefully i will have it done by the end of june. I am not sure how to do carpeting (and keep it clean looking) so i am going to paint it with a textured black finish (truck bed liner???).

Any comments and suggestions would be appreciated.

Equipment used/mounted to the box:
2-DIYMA 12's
Infinity Kappa One (800W RMS @2ohms)
Infinity Kappa Four (the top amp in the center rack)


I will also concoct something to hide my wires on the back side of the box.


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

This is the grill I was talking about in my previous post.... GRILL12 
BLACK STEEL CONSTRUCTION.
PRE-DILLED SCREW HOLES
OVERALL WIDTH: 13"
DISTANCE SCREW TO SCREW: 11 3/4"


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful guys { pure sex }

fujio001, ChicoOG , Steven


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

I wish I were finished so I could post a few pics with everything put back together but here is what I have so far...

The DIYMA is in a .85 sealed enclosure just behind the seats in a 1990 Mazda RX7 Convertible.

As you can see, I built the box before I got the DIYMA and had a little mounting depth issue, thus the carpeted ring.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

how is everyone sealing their subs to the box? mine seem like they are leaking a bit when the bass hits around the ring. is the rubber gasket enough?


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

Austin said:


> how is everyone sealing their subs to the box? mine seem like they are leaking a bit when the bass hits around the ring. is the rubber gasket enough?


I haven't installed mine (yet) but when I do I'm going to use butyl tape. It's very pliable and will seal perfectly. WARNING: it is tacky so if you have to remove your sub it will be difficult! BUT it does an amazing job for sealing speakers to enclosures. I bought mine at McClendons Hardware, it comes in a roll not sure how many feet but will be enough to do ALL speakers in my install. It's also very cheep $10-15 You could also use foam speaker gasket tape but I like the butyl better it molds itself to any imperfection that you may have.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Jesus guys, are there not enough threads on this already? I'm closing this in 24 hours and deleting it in 48, move your posts to the right thread.......

It was a boner long ago, no need for sloppy seconds.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

chad said:


> ...It was a boner long ago, no need for sloppy seconds.


Maybe it's a priapism.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

TREETOP said:


> Maybe it's a priapism.


That extended into the brain requiring a lobotomy


----------



## johns (Feb 9, 2009)

chad said:


> Jesus guys, are there not enough threads on this already? I'm closing this in 24 hours and deleting it in 48, move your posts to the right thread.......
> 
> It was a boner long ago, no need for sloppy seconds.


Many of the posts on this thread are from newbee's (inc ME) and we are just now getting it up:blush:...where is the right thread? I know..... SEARCH!!!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Top tool bar, click search, go to advanced search, Within "search in forums" click "Member Product Reviews" 

Under "search by keyword" type in DIYMA and under that select "search titles only"

click search


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Sticky these instructions ^^^^


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

a$$hole said:


> Sticky these instructions ^^^^


It's pretty self-explanatory.

If it needs sticky then the people that can't figure it out don't belong here.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

wow ok. im pretty sure there arent any threads about the new installs of the ones npdang sold... delete it if you want. thanks anyways


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

chad said:


> It's pretty self-explanatory.
> 
> If it needs sticky then the people that can't figure it out don't belong here.


Hey, while you're at it Chad could you ban Spence since he obviously doesn't belong here? 

Johnmasters, looking GREAT bro!!!!!


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Zach, I would have been done with the install by now but I did in fact have to ship that Eclipse amp off to Zed for repair. Thanks for the referal. Steve is an easy guy to deal with so far.

Chad, I didnt realize that this was a review thread. I actually have yet to hear my DIYMA.

Austin, I think the window weather stripping and butyl tape for installing car windshields are good, but you can also just roll out a nice long piece of non hardening modeling clay about the thickness of your pinkie and use that as your gasket. Its pretty easy to get off when you remove the sub.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

ok cool thats what i was looking for johnmasters. i wanted something non permanent. 

everyone. this wasnt really supposed to be just a review thread. i wanted it to be a place for everyone to post pics of their installs. that was the main goal. i like to see how everyone uses their skills.


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

Actually Austin, probably like you, I feel as though I have read EVERY thread ever started regarding the DIYMA12 and there seems to be a relatively short supply of install picks. When I saw your thread I was very interested in watching it grow and being able to see many DIYMA installs in one place. Although it has not grown as quick as I expected, I certainly like what I see so far.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

johnmasters said:


> Actually Austin, probably like you, I feel as though I have read EVERY thread ever started regarding the DIYMA12 and there seems to be a relatively short supply of install picks. When I saw your thread I was very interested in watching it grow and being able to see many DIYMA installs in one place. Although it has not grown as quick as I expected, I certainly like what I see so far.


ya that is exactly why i made this. because the other "review" threads were just from one person and a bunch of people asking that person a question. i just said post some pics of your finished install and write something about it. sort of like a review but i wanted pics from EVERYONE who had them. im posting pics of mine tonight even if chad is deleting this thread. and honestly if they were tired of hearing about this then just ignore the thread title...i looked up all the threads about it and there are tons so why not delete those? i guess since its because im new to this thread when i do something someone has done a lot i get the one deleted. i guess thats cool.

so chad i hope you reconsider deleting this because it wasn't meant for what you think it was meant for. please leave this up so we can see everyone's work they have done.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

This is the start of the box with all the pieces cut out









these are awesome = ]









I just drilled holes in the back as a temp solution since I didn’t have terminal cups. I am just going to use this method but with a little bit bigger wire.









the subs have touched the final box for the first time haha. 









they aren’t counter sunk all the way because the carpet will end up making it even hopefully.









the final product without carpet. The box weighs 108 pounds! The two subs together are 66lbs and the box is 42. it’s a beast!









this box took about 2/3s of a sheet of mdf. So the specs are *108lbs*, 1.2 cube chambers since it is getting 450 watts rms each. So the total cubic ft of the box is 2.7 because the two subs take up .3 cu ft. I might experiment with some foam blocks to take up some space so it is about one cube per sub. Im going to wait till they break in though for that.


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

wow this thread is great, so inspiring to see how different people are applying these subs, and speaker porn is always good right? I'm sure its just that time of the month for Chad! .......ooohh...oooOOOhhh.....OOOOOHHHHH........I just wet myself looking that that dual DIYMA R12.....maybe its that time of day for me!!!


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

The main problem with this thread is that there are no reviews, just showing off what people did with their DIYMAs. Now it shouldn't be deleted, but it could be moved to the general section of the forum, maybe even the fabrication section if people maintain some detail and steps of build. The review section is for reviews. I see no reviews here. Even if people posted comments, it's gotta be more then "these sound cool" or the common generic remarks. Reviews should be indepth, knowledgeable, helpful to others. There should be paragraphs of useful information.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

well then lets move it...i dont think i can right? it would have to be one of the admins...so ya move it to a fab thread or the general section.


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

The main problem with this thread is all the talk about whats wrong with this thread. Can the moderators not just move it to somewhere that makes them happy so we can continue with the DIYMA install pics?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Quite the stout box Austin. Nicely done sir! What do you think of the drivers? What are the X-over slopes applied? Which tracks did you use to audition them so far?

Zach


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> Quite the stout box Austin. Nicely done sir! What do you think of the drivers? What are the X-over slopes applied? Which tracks did you use to audition them so far?
> 
> Zach


these drivers are amazing. honestly i think i have a pair of 15's in the back because these things get down sooo low. ive played a lot of lil wayne on them and some of the focal demo discs and they are very crisp when they have a good beat. not sure of the cross over slope but its in the range of 60-70 low pass and infrasonic is about 25. i know when im getting under 30hz when my side mirrors wobble like shaking but it was as if someone was pushing on them with a finger back and forth, thats how low these things are getting. they have only been in for about 5 days so they still have quite a bit of breaking in to do but i just cant wait for them to let loose completly.

if anyone can help me find out my crossover slope from my amp i have a power acoustik bamf 2000.1d. i know i know its a budget amp but i really like it. And my deck if that matters is a kenwood kdc-mp238


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll contibute:










































Right at .9 cubic feet or so before subwoofer displacement, since these are inverted I gained ~.11 cubes per sub, so I'm right at .7 Qtc give or take. 

With a bit of EQ to fatten the bottom end, and a crossover point of 120hz with some EQ to blend to the front stage, it sounds phenomenal.

Oh yes..people were asking where the amps are:


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

Is there a drawback or a benifit to running your dual DIYMAs in a common chamber as opposed to each chamber being sealed?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

johnmasters said:


> Is there a drawback or a benifit to running your dual DIYMAs in a common chamber as opposed to each chamber being sealed?


No, no benefits or drawbacks as long as they are run in mono and not stereo. There would be a drawback/issue if there were in stereo, but that's it.

And to Austin, glad to hear that you're liking them. Also, don't worry about your amp. If you like it and it sounds good to you, that's all that matters.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The advantages are the laws of averaging...... and the fact that car audio is the ONLY place that places 2 mono subs in separate chambers.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

so this is a bump for anyone who forgot about this thread. any more installs out there? its been about 2 weeks since the last post of an install.


----------



## Edge (May 4, 2009)

Hey guys, what are you using for your low pass Hz frequency threshold? Thanks.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

mine is set around 60 - 70hz i can test it tonight though.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Mine is crossed right at 100hz, and EQ'd a tiny bit on the bottom end.


----------



## fujio001 (Jul 15, 2006)

That seems a bit on the high side, Mine is crossed over at 60hz


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

The concept of the DIYMA was to allow for seamless midbass blending. Try it higher. As long as you don't have rattles and panel distortion due to the powerful upper frequencies, you still won't be able to localize the sub.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

Anyone kill any of these yet?


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

haha. nope, but I am scared of killing mine so I just packed it up and ready to put it on the classified.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

blamus said:


> haha. nope, but I am scared of killing mine so I just packed it up and ready to put it on the classified.


Just that quick? Did you audition it at least?


----------



## blamus (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah, used it for a few hours over a week. Sounds good, but I can hear that i drive it hard, so before I do some real damage, I'm going to go with something else.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

mine are beaten pretty hard..with 450watts rms in 1.2 cubes each in a sinble chamber box, i dont see them getting any sort of distress. i think its only when you get under 1 cu ft is when they start to give in because of the pressure of the box. thats why i went a lil bigger than 1 cu ft


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Edge said:


> Hey guys, what are you using for your low pass Hz frequency threshold? Thanks.


125Hz 12db/oct LP filter here. 2 R12's in .85ft^3 each (seperate enclosures) Also running a 25Hz 12db/oct HP on the subs. Not needed for safety, but I found it helps to dial them in just where I like them in my install.



fujio001 said:


> That seems a bit on the high side, Mine is crossed over at 60hz


No, it's not on the high side. The R12 can actually play flat out to 1KHz in nearfield. Now that high wouldn't be needed as you get DEEP into the human voice range. But 100-125Hz LP works like a charm as long as you don't have a lot of issues with rattles/etc... 



Inferno333 said:


> Anyone kill any of these yet?


Been running the R12 for nearly 2 years in boxes ranging from .5ft^3 up to 1.2ft^3 and power ranges from 200 watts to 1000 watts. I wouldn't say I'm gentle on my subs either. Never had a single problem, even with 2 occurences of drunk friends saying "I love this song" and cranking the volume for a minute before I could get it turned back down.


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, finally after owning this thing for about 3 months, I got to take a listen last night My install is not finished and I was only listening to the DIYMA and the PPI door speakers, no tweeters. After fooling around for about 30 minutes its obvious that this thing pounds pretty good and the mb quart Discus 4125 bridged seems to get it moving pretty good. The MB is rated at 500watts RMS X 2 at 4ohms but that seems a bit beefy for the $119 I paid.

The HP on the Amp goes down to 10 so I guess it could be used as a subsonic filter but my headunit is bandpassable on the sub channel so I guess I can use the head unit as a subsonic as well. Is that correct? and which is better?

I get the feeling that I am going to like this thing alot however it is too soon to really comment on the sound but I will say after listening to only the door speakers for awhile it is so nice to finally have some bass and fortunately there does not seem to be any mechanical noise as some have reported.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

johnmasters said:


> The HP on the Amp goes down to 10 so I guess it could be used as a subsonic filter but my headunit is bandpassable on the sub channel so I guess I can use the head unit as a subsonic as well. Is that correct? and which is better?


After all the BS you've had to go through, I'm really glad to hear that your system is finally coming together bro.

As for the X-over question, it really doesn't matter which one you use. I would personally use the bandpass feature on the head unit simply for ease of adjustment down the road if you decide you want to mess around with it. That and with the hu X-over being used you know *exactly* what your X-over point is since it's a number settting and not a rough guess with a knob. Just my .02 on the subject.

Zach


----------



## johnmasters (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Zach! I should be able have it all buckled up in less than two weeks and get all of the pics posted. Its obvious that it will never actually get done. I have yet another amp on the way to check out as well as a third set of Door speakers(Dayton RS 180s) to audition. When I put together my total cost so far it should seem surprisingly low.

Whats funny is that when I fired up the DIYMA, a friend of mine was with me, and I felt puzzled and said to him that everyone on the forum was correct that you cant really hear where the sub is, and he agreed. After he left I realized that I had the LP(instead of the HP) on the amp turned on and set to 15 and the BASS eq knob turned to Zero. 

WE ACTUALLY WERE NOT HEARING IT 

I think its better to fire your stuff up for the first time while your alone.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

That sounds just like something I would do


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

johnmasters said:


> Whats funny is that when I fired up the DIYMA, a friend of mine was with me, and I felt puzzled and said to him that everyone on the forum was correct that you cant really hear where the sub is, and he agreed. After he left I realized that I had the LP(instead of the HP) on the amp turned on and set to 15 and the BASS eq knob turned to Zero.
> 
> WE ACTUALLY WERE NOT HEARING IT
> 
> I think its better to fire your stuff up for the first time while your alone.


that last line is true, but it does happen sometimes. haha


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL! Don't feel bad, I've done things just as bad if not worse. 

Prime example, when I first got my DRZ I didn't bother to read the manual on how to set the T/A. So I set it like I had on other hu's in the past. Oops. I ended up all kinds of screwed up until my buddy came over and looked at the settings. He quickly informed me that I was indeed an idiot.


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I have to show off my first ever box. I stole mvw2's design and changed it a little  not a good idea but dont think it turned out too bad:


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

I like the outline of the port drawn on the box. I know it is just to make sure you put screws in the right place, but it still kind of that geeky functional/artistic cool. Plus I kind of like unfinished MDF boxes. They have a really raw "DIYer" feel to them. Kind of like a turbo'd Dodge Omni. Ugly but functional ;-)


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

hey Bamadude87, what is your box tuned to? that is a very long port haha


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

I finally finished the box    covered it in Black Suede (i know a little bit much) I'm running 2 DIYMA's with a total of 1.7ft^3. A little on the large side but it sound*ED* good...... before my amp went poof. Sent out for Warranty repair. They are sending me a new one, apparently my amp falls in the categorey of known bad parts..... 

But i got about 2hrs on it before the "incident" sounded great. Just have to do some wire management and i will take some pics...... Box is very heavy.....


----------



## BaMaDuDe87 (Oct 31, 2006)

Austin said:


> hey Bamadude87, what is your box tuned to? that is a very long port haha


29Hz

mvw2's thread about the box: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...iyma-x-mas-present-brand-new-diyma-sub-p.html


----------



## tspence73 (Oct 14, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> Mmmmm, inverted is the way to go! But that Zapco trunk has me drooling too!
> 
> 
> Here is a shot of mine.


Wow. Home theater sub? That is one nice cabinet. How do I get me one like that?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Wow. Home theater sub? That is one nice cabinet. How do I get me one like that?


Go look at the build thread, and make one.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

tspence73 said:


> Wow. Home theater sub? That is one nice cabinet. How do I get me one like that?


Buy it or build it 

Quality is beyond ... anal retentive . . . we are into O.C.D. here


----------



## comforta (Sep 7, 2009)

ChicoOG said:


> Here's mine....


That is a very nice install.


----------



## jaguardoc504 (Mar 25, 2009)

So after an entire summer of installing and uninstallinr my DIYMA's that i have finaaly taken a picture before the final install. 

Here is the box they are placed into. 

1.7ft^2.
700WRMS

I also installed a backlite acrylic Jaguar logo that lights up green when the trunk is open.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Very nice ^^


----------



## freemind (Sep 11, 2008)

Austin said:


> This is the start of the box with all the pieces cut out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JEEBUS Austin You are getting the skills down man.

Awesome job!


----------



## argetni (Jul 25, 2007)

nice


----------

